# So Sweet



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

This is courtesy of Littlebird (Nona). It is so precious. Hope you enjoy it as much as I did.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rooyt3ptNco&feature=email


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That was very sweet. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you so much Maggie and Nona! That is simply heart warming!

Terry


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

That's really one of the more beautiful videos I've seen in a long time. We could all learn so much from the animal kingdom... it's inspirational


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

That is a beautiful video Nona. Thanks Maggie for sharing. It is indeed a "Wonderful World".


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Great video, great song and it leaves you with a wonderful feeling. I could use that at work tomorrow but unfortunately you tube videos are blocked.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Best video I've seen - beautiful, thank you for sharing


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Maggie, that's beautiful! One of my all time favorite songs. My daughter played that song for her father/daughter dance at her wedding 17 years ago. It is such a great song!


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

ahhhh... SO very very sweet.. Animals have a way of speaking right to the heart! Thank you for that!


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

That was just the sweetest thing.

(Now I've got to do my mascara again, funny how something so lovely always makes me cry )!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

amyable said:


> That was just the sweetest thing.
> 
> (Now I've got to do my mascara again, funny how something so lovely always makes me cry )!


Same here.
Absolutely beautiful.

Reti


----------

